# Birth And Death In Gurmatt



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 8, 2009)

ਜੰਮਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਮਰਣਾ
Birth and Death 
Translation by: Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji Arshi
The PUNJABI SECTION is by Professor Gurbachan Singh Thailand walleh


  ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਅਖਰੀਂ ਅਰਥ ਤਾਂ ਏਹੀ ਬਣਗੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਉਣਾ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਣਾ। ਪਰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਨ ਨੂੰ ਦੇਖਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਵੇਗਾ ਕਿ ਕੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਜਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਣਾ ਹੀ ਜੰਮਣਾ ਮਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਜਾਂ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਵੀ ਭਾਵ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ।

  If we just go by superficial meanings..birth means being “born” and death means “dead”. But is GURBANI only meant to be applied superficially...or is it a deeper spiritual meaning attached to Janam-Maran..Birth-Death?

  According to acepted criteria of this physical world...whenever a “life” emerges into thsis world..from womb, egg, seed, cutting, whatever.....its called BORN..BIRTH...and when that physicla entitiy..body, plant etc DIES..its called DEATH..But here we have become badly entangled in the “Physical plane”..ONLY....and never even progressed to the SPIRITUAL LEVEL of “birth/death”...and certainly Gurbani is not confined to the PHYSICAL plane only....in fact its more for the SPIRITUAL PLANE rather than the physcial plane.




 

There is an outer world and there is an inner world. The outer world which
we experience with our five senses is illusionist because it is the image of
Reality. The inner world is formless and is Real. It is super-consciousness.
It is our Real Self. The surface of our mind or Manuaa is our false self
which works through five senses. This is the intellectual mind and does not
know the existence of our inner world and it has only a limited
intelligence dealing with the material world only. It is the site of five vices and we  spend all our life in this manuaa. We miss the biggest treasure of our life.

Our Gurus connected with their inner Self or the deeper mind by
transcending the intellectual mind. Our deeper Self is all super-consciousness, an ocean  of divine wisdom and is the source of all words of wisdom from which the  Gurbani came. That is the reason it is called Dhur ki bani. It means that it  came straight from the divine wisdom and not from intellectual thinking with  very limited intelligence.

We all have the same potential to transcend our intellectual mind and reach
our inner Self or inner world to find divine wisdom and bliss(sach daa
anand).

See this beautiful tuk from our Founder Guru nanak ji Sahib in Raag Asa...on Page 9 of SGGS....”aakhan jeewan....visreh..Marr jaon....when I REMEMBER YOU, Your Gunns, your attributes..your message..your teachings.....i am ALIVE..and when I FORGET YOU, your teachings, your gunns, your message.....then i am DEAD. What type of LIFE and DEATH is Guru Ji talking about here...certainly not the day we are BORN (birthdays we celebrate yearly with so much pomp..and certainly Guru ji is not referring to our funeral when we are cremated !!

IN FACT on deeper study of Gurbani/Gurmatt we see something entirley strange...soemthing that goes AGAINST what the entire world thinks and beleives in..Gurbani/Gurmatt going aginst the flow of the “river”....!! In the World..BIRTH comesa FIRST (before) DEATH..in GURBANI..DEATH comes FIRST..then BIRTH !! Guru Arjun Ji Sahib In Raag maru  Page 1102...”Pehlan maran kabool...ACCEPT DEATH FIRST..before...Jeewan kee chadd aas...Leave aside the thirst for “life”Hoh sabhna kee rennka..tao aao hamareh pass...become the DUST of everyones feet..then coem to ME !! THEN comes REBIRTH...a new “birth” that is NOT coming out of yoru mothers womb at all. In fact this BIRTH happens long after that !!..and very very few ever celebrate this “birth”...or even know about it...

ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਦੋਂ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਜੰਮਣਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਤੇ ਜਦੋਂ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੂਚ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਰਨਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਏਸੇ ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਨਿਯਮਾਵਲੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਉਲ਼ਝ ਕੇ ਰਹਿ ਗਏ ਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ ਦੇ ਜੰਮਣੇ ਮਰਣੇ ਨੂੰ ਭੁੱਲ ਹੀ ਗਏ ਹਾਂ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਆਸਾ ਰਾਗ ਅੰਦਰ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਖੂਬਸੂਰਤ ਵਾਕ ਹੈ ----
  ਆਖਾ ਜੀਵਾ ਵਿਸਰੈ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਉ॥
  ਰਾਗ ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੯

ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਤਾਂ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਹੇ ਰੱਬ ਜੀ! ਜੇ ਕਰ ਮੈਂ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਮੇਰੀ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਮੌਤ ਹੈ। ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਜੰਮਣਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਮੌਤ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਗੁਰਮਤ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਨਿਵੇਕਲਾ ਸਿਧਾਂਤ ਰੱਖਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਮਰਣ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਰਨਾ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਤੇ ਨਵੇਂ ਨਿਕੋਰ ਜਨਮ ਦੀ ਸਥਾਪਨਾ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ ਬੜਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਵਾਕ ਹੈ --
  ਪਹਿਲਾ ਮਰਣੁ ਕਬੂਲਿ, ਜੀਵਣ ਕੀ ਛਡਿ ਆਸ॥
  ਹੋਹੁ ਸਭਨਾ ਕੀ ਰੇਣੁਕਾ, ਤਉ ਆਉ ਹਮਾਰੈ ਪਾਸਿ॥ 1॥
  ਰਾਗ ਮਾਰੂ ਮ: 5 {ਪੰਨਾ 1102}

How could this DEATH be physical death ?? Guru Ji is talking about being the dust..of everyones feet..meaning LEAVE YOUR HAUMAII..the “I”...the Hnakaar..the Pride..the “ME” MY..Mine..the moment one destroys HAUMAII...that is the real DEATH (of Pride, I me my mine etc) and all personal loves and desires..leaving aside all notions of high-low, shudar, brahmin, rich poor, royal, servant, etc etc and accepting ALL as equals is part of this DEATH process. Only  a human who has reached this stage in “life”..can agree to sit in  a pangat..at same level with everyone..in  complete love and respect..and THIS DEATH is a PRE-REQUISITE for MERGER with the CREATOR..Tao aaoa hamareh pass !! If the person is still “alive in Haumaii” he cannot meet this condition..he is NOT qualified to Merge....Gurbani declares that one has to DIE..while being physically ALIVE !! in order to meet the criterion of merger. No other way.


ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਏੱਥੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਇਹ ਤੇ “ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਮਰਣੁ ਕਬੂਲਿ” ਹਉਮੇ ਭਾਵ ਵਲੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਮਰਣ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ ਸਿੱਖਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰ। ਹੰਕਾਰ ਦੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਦਾ ਤਿਆਗ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੀ ਅਸਲ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਦੂਜਾ “ਜੀਵਣ ਕੀ ਛਡਿ ਆਸ” ਨਿਜੀ ਸੁਆਰਥ ਦੀ ਲਾਲਸਾ ਦਾ ਤਿਆਗ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਪਰਪੱਕ ਯਤਨਸ਼ੀਲ ਹੋਣਾ। ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਕ ਪਰਹੇਜ਼ ਵੀ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਹੈ ਜੋ “ਹੋਹੁ ਸਭਨਾ ਕੀ ਰੇਣੁਕਾ” ਭਾਵ ਊਚ-ਨੀਚ ਤੇ ਭੇਦ ਭਾਵ ਦੇ ਖਾਤਮੇ ਨੂੰ ਸੇਧਤਿਤ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਦਰ ਭਾਵਨਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲ-ਬੈਠਣ ਲਈ ਨਿਉਂਦਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦੇ ਜੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਮਿਥਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਭਾਵ ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ, “ਤਉ ਆਉ ਹਮਾਰੈ ਪਾਸਿ”।


Lets consider what Bhagat Kabir Ji has to say on the subject. Accordign to Bahagt ji..a person who is DEAD on the SPIRITUAL PLANE... is one who is stuck in the mired landscape of needless desires, ..all the tastes and pleasures of the BODY ONLY. On the other hand one who RECOGNISES the importance of..how vital the spiritual plane is...is actually the person who is ALIVE..on a spiritual plane.

How sad that we IGNORE the Totally SPIRITUAL Message of Gurbani and instead are sinking into the totally PHYSICAL Plane of BODILY DEATH/BIRTH. Gurbani declares so clearly..Hey Man...you are DAILY dying a spiritual death....and by this action you have not only lost all respect and HONOUR...but also destroyed your LIFE !! SGGS page 92.

Isnt this what Guru Amardass Ji is warning us about in Raag majh Mahlla 3 Page 120..Tisna jaleh agan sansara..lobh abhimaan bahut hankaara...MAR MAR JANMEH patt gavaii aapnnee..BIRTHAH Janam gavavnniah ?? The WORLD is on FIRE..burning in DESIRES..lobh greed, pride..abhimaan..hankaar so much haughtiness of ones caste, high birth, riches, royalty status etc etc..that ONE is BEING BORN AGAIN AND AGAIN..and has WASTED THE HUMAN “LIFE “


ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ ਤੇ ਮਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਇਨਸਾਨ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਕਬੀਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਫਰਮਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜੋ ਬੇ-ਲੋੜੇ ਚੱਸਕਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਫਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਮੌਤੇ ਮਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜੋ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਮਹੱਤਵ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ---
  ਕਹਤ ਕਬੀਰ ਛੋਡਿ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਰਸ, ਇਤੁ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਨਿਹਚਉ ਮਰਣਾ॥
  ਰਮਈਆ ਜਪਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ, ਅਨਤ ਜੀਵਣ ਬਾਣੀ, ਇਨਿ ਬਿਧਿ ਭਵ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਤਰਣਾ॥
  ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਪੰਨਾ ੯੨---
  ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇ ਸਿਰਫ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਤਲ਼ ਤੇ ਹੀ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਾਂ ਪਰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਨੇ ਸਪਸ਼ਟ ਫੈਸਲੇ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ! ਤੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ ਹੀ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਮੌਤ ਸਹੇੜੀ ਬੈਠਾ ਏਂ ਜਿਸ ਨਾਲ ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਇਜ਼ੱਤ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਗਵਾਈ ਸਗੋਂ ਜੀਵਨ ਵੀ ਬਰਬਾਦ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਤੱਕੀਏ ਇਸ ਵਾਕ ਨੂੰ ---ਤਿਸਨਾ ਅਗਨਿ ਜਲੈ ਸੰਸਾਰਾ॥
  ਲੋਭੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰਾ॥
  ਮਰਿ ਮਰਿ ਜਨਮੈ ਪਤਿ ਗਵਾਏ ਆਪਣੀ, ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਵਣਿਆ॥ 3॥
  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੦ –


In order to keep the Fires of desire burning..a person keeps on piling the logs of Pride, greed on it...and this leads to the Flames rising high..flames of Abhimaan..PRIDE in ones status...riches, etc.....and JUST as the Rising SPARKS FLY HIGH..but fall back soon... and embers in a fire wil be destroyed in the same fire...similarly this HUMAN..son of the Creator...burns and is destroyed DAILY in the fires he keeps burning..fires of trsihna..desires, lalach, greed, hankaar.pride etc etc..Me, My Mine !!


ਨਿਜੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਨੂੰ ਮੱਘਦਾ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ ਲਾਲਚ ਤੇ ਹੰਕਾਰ ਦਾ ਬਾਲਣ ਪਾਈ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਭਿਮਾਨ ਦੇ ਭਾਂਬੜ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਾਟਾਂ ਨਿਕਲ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜਿਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਅਗਨੀ ਦੇ ਚੰਗਿਆੜੇ ਅਗਨੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਅਗਨੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਅਲੋਪ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕੁੱਝ ਏਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਏ ਖ਼ੁਦਾ ਦਾ ਬੇਟਾ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ, ਲਾਲਚ ਤੇ ਅੰਹਕਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੋਜ਼ ਹੀ ਜੰਮਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਏਸੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ।


So whats the “Solution”...Before Guru nanak ji came on this Earth with His UNIQUE DIVINE MESSAGE...all the previous “religions” had already decided. The best way out is to do as much poojas, paaths, religious obligations, duties, fasts, pligrimages, good deeds, donations...etc etc etc in the HOPE..that the FUTURE “birth” would be..in a Good Home, (perhaps ROYALTY..in POWERful position..with golden spoon in mouth !!)....and this HOPE is what leads to the HUGE CROWDS..in Churches, Mandirs, Gurdwaras, masjids...


BUT According to Gurbani..the TRULY DEAD is one who has KILLED HIS “SELF”..his haumaii, his hankaar..his pride..haughtiness..me, mine, my ..I
  SGGS Page 420
  Asa Mahla Pehla... Jamnna marna akheyeah..tin KARTEH KEEAH....what is said to be “BIRTH/DEATH” physically is the DOING of the CREATOR !!
  AAP gavaeah mar raheh  FIR MARANN na theeah...
  The one who KILLS his SELF..his haumaii, his hankaar, ME, Mine, MY, I..WILL NOT DIE again !!


ਆਮ ਹਾਲਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਣ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਮਰਣਾ ਸਮਝ ਕੇ ਪੂਜਾ ਪਾਠ ਕਰਨ ਲੱਗਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, ਕਿ ਅਗਾਂਹ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਾ ਜੇਹਾ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਘਰ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਏ, ਏਸੇ ਲਈ ਹੀ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਅਸਥਾਨਾਂ `ਤੇ ਭੀੜਾਂ ਦੇਖੀਆਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਆਪਾ ਭਾਵ ਗਵਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ----
  ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣਾ ਆਖੀਐ ਤਿਨਿ ਕਰਤੈ ਕੀਆ॥
  ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ਮਰਿ ਰਹੇ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਥੀਆ॥
  ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੪੨੦—


Listen to the method Guru ji gives us.....the Gur Updesh...the Gurus Message..the SHABAD is the perfect remedy to KILL DESIRES that occupy prime positions in our Mann...and ONLY after these are DEAD..can a person be REBORN SPIRITUALLY !! Asa mah 3 SGGS page 430  “AAP pachhaneeh...RECOGNISE the DESIRES WITHIN.....SHABAD mareh..Manuh Tajj VIKAAR...realise the SHABAD..as the remedy to KILL these VIKAARS inside you...Gur sharnaee bhajj payeh...Bakshsheh bakhshanhaar..run to the Sharan..into the Protection of teh Creator..the FORGIVER...!!and He will fogive.


ਗੁਰ-ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਆਪਣੇ-ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰਨ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਮਨ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਭਜਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਤਰਤੀਬ ਦੇਂਦਿਆਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਉਣ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਕਿ ਨਵਾਂ ਜਨਮ ਹੋ ਸਕੇ ----
  ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣਹਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰਹਿ ਮਨਹੁ ਤਜਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ॥
  ਗੁਰ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਭਜਿ ਪਏ ਬਖਸੇ ਬਖਸਣਹਾਰ॥
  ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੪੩੦ –
  ਇਸ ਜਨਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ ਵਿਕਾਰੀ ਜਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਸ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਹਰ ਘੜੀ ਮਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਜੇਹਾ ਕਿ ਫਰਮਾਣ ਹੈ ---


A person who is daily being LED by the nose by his DESIRES..is DYING DAILY..every MOMENT of his life that he allows these desires to CONTROL him..he DIES. SGGS page 430...Marrna Manuh VISAREAH..He has FORGOTTEN “DEATH”...maiyah moh gabaar.He is MIRED in deep in the Maya..the desires..the Smokescreen of this world...MANMUKH Mar mar jammeh..BHEE Mareah..jam dar hoeh khwaar..the MANMUKH..the Followerof His OWN DESIRES...dies dies dies..and is reborn agian and again....losing all respect is without direction..floating in the wind..a kite without a string...


ਮਰਣਾ ਮਨਹੁ ਵਿਸਾਰਿਆ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਗੁਬਾਰੁ॥
  ਮਨਮੁਖ ਮਰਿ ਮਰਿ ਜੰਮਹਿ ਭੀ ਮਰਹਿ ਜਮ ਦਰਿ ਹੋਹਿ ਖੁਆਰੁ॥
  ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੪੩੦—
  EVERY ONE is  scared of DEATH.....in fact this is the A-ONE FEAR….Mother of all Fears…no one wants to DIE...just look at all the searches for amrit..nectar of everlasting life..the PROMISES fo “Everlasting LIFE !! promised..the scientific reserach into Prolonging lIFE..living longer...its all on the PHYSICAL PLANE only. But in GURMATT..the ONLY LIVING BODY is that of a person who is a GURMUKH..following the Path of Gunns,,,teachings of the Creator..


Such a DEATH is LIFE...a Standard of LIFE that is HIGHER than all others !!
  Gurbani declares the TRUTH... Kia jannah kiv marangeh ?? Who knows how one will Die ?? Which type of DEATH will ewventually strike us....BUT IF the CREATOR is forever stamped on our CONSCIOUSNESS every living moment..then “DEATH” coems easily..no worries..no fright..!! its an EASY “death” Its a fact that DEATH frightens...indeed TERRIFIES..those who have NEGLECTED the Creator..His Gunns, His teachings..and have lived a life of Manmukhtaa..following their own Mann desires within...,urdering, looting. Grabbing others hakk and rights, trampling the downtrodden, debauchery and greed. Such people are terrified of death...

Guur Ji dispells this FEAR... Gurparsadee JEEWAT MAREH..One who DIES in LIFE..due to Gurparasaad..His Kirpa...the one who really understood the HUKM..OH Nanak..whosoever DIES in such a State attains.... EVERLASTING LIFE !!


ਭਾਵੇਂ ਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਸਾਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਡਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਹਰ ਕੋਈ ਜਿਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦਾ ਉਹ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਰੱਬੀ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਜੇਹੀ ਮੌਤ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਪਦਵੀ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ ---
  ਕਿਆ ਜਾਣਾ ਕਿਵ ਮਰਹਗੇ ਕੈਸਾ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੋਇ॥
  ਜੇਕਰਿ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮਨਹੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਤਾ ਸਹਿਲਾ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੋਇ॥
  ਮਰਣੈ ਤੇ ਜਗਤੁ ਡਰੈ ਜੀਵਿਆ ਲੋੜੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ॥
  ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜੀਵਤੁ ਮਰੈ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਸੋਇ॥
  ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸੀ ਮਰਨੀ ਜੋ ਮਰੈ ਤਾ ਸਦ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਹੋਇ॥ 2॥
  ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੫੫੫---

The Entire NATURE is about...coming and Going…………RECYCLING..going on endlessly.....births...deaths..some are  coming..others are going...crops being planted..crops being harvested...and in this context too there is a Gurbani Vaak...its entirely up to the FARMER..as to when HE wants to HARVEST his crop...he can do it while the Corn is just “baby corn”...or he can wait till its mature corn on the cob...Similarly who are we to “question” the Master Farmer..when He decides to “harvest” a new born baby..a foetus..one who hasnt even seen one hour of sunlight...one who never grew up...went to school..never married..never had children..never grew old...or  He DOESNT seem to be “harvesting”...someone who is beyond 125..suffering from alzheimers, shaking all over, cant take care of his bodily needs..has to be spoonfed, has wires and machines attached to keep him alive...ALL SUCH SPECULATION is IDLE MINDS WORKING !! on an idle idea...idle thought..colossal waste of time !!! Anyway I digress..SUCH COMIMNG and GOING is Natural Law of the Universe...its on a physical plane..Man CANNOT DECIDE on this Plane...ITS all BOUND by His Laws..HE DECIDES. Period.

GURBANI DOES NOT “TOUCH” this PLANE  at all..this is His HUKM..unchallengeable..unchnagebale…Gurbani is not about the Natural Laws..Chinta tan kee kejeh JO ANHOON HOI…why even WORRY about something that happens so Natrurally..to ALL..irrespective…rich and poor,  unmarried/single and with thousands of wives and hundreds of thousands of sons..


GURBANI however has another plane..the SPIRITUAL..COMING and GOING !! and this is what we have CONTROL OF..we DECIDE !! THIS is what Gurbani is concerned about !! our “insides mann..mind..also undergoes a continous COMING/GOING..we have bad ideas..plans..thoughts..and we have good thoughts.ideas..RISING..and SUBSIDING..24/7..even while SLEEPING..we have either sweet dreams..or NIGHTMARES !! Instaed of Tackling this..over which we have contrl..we have been MISGUIDED into walking off into the DESERT sands of.other LIVES..other Joons...of which we KNOW NOTHING..have No control over..and are not in our spehere at all...this AVAGAVANN is a MIRAGE !! One gets NOTHING out of a MIRAGE..real or imagined !!


Following NATURAL LAWS..our body DIES..and WE THEN “IMAGINE”..that soul/entity/mann has now been REBORN..into some other body.. I say Imagine because there is absolutley no proof..no body has ever come back..


BUT GURBANI is laying so much STRESS on THIS LIFE..and the stress is REAL..not imagined..or double speak..or ambigious..its as clear as crystal. 1429 pages are advice on HOW TO CHANGE THIS LIFE..not the one you imagine is coming..or the one you supposedly came from…Gurbani is nOT about doing good, doing path, pooja simply to get  a”better after life”…or fear of having  a bad life…GURBANI is to change for the Better for the sheer LOVE..Jin PREM kio tin PRABH Paiyoh…


Gurbani declares clearly..OH Human..you are DYING..repeatedly while LIVING.


Vadhans of Guru Arjun ji SGGS page 580.... GUNN CHHODD BIKH ladiah..AVGUNN ka vanjaro..You have deserted His Gunns, his teachings, his message, and taken on loads of POISON..vikaars, bad thoughts deeds etc and become a  Travelling MERCHANT of avgunns.. When we leave the Gunns  and deal in the sale and buying of avgunns..that is Livng and dying..birth and death..a person is BORN and DIES a thousand times daily...


ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਦੀ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਜਾਂ ਆਵਾਜਾਈ ਦਾ ਨਾਂ ਹੈ ਆਵਾਗਵਣ ਭਾਵ ਕੋਈ ਆ ਰਿਹਾ ਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਦੂਜਾ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਅੰਦਰਲੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਉਤਰਾਅ ਚੜਾਅ ਨਾਂ ਆਵਾਗਵਣ ਹੈ। ਸੰਸਾਰ ਇੱਕ ਬਝਵੇਂ ਨਿਯਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੱਲ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਜੰਮਣਾ ਤੇ ਮਰਣਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਅਸੀਂ ਇਹ ਸਮਝ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਸਾਡਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਫਿਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਚਲਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਓਥੇ ਜਾ ਉਹ ਨਵੇਂ ਸਿਰੇ ਤੋਂ ਜੰਮਿਆ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਐ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਤੂੰ ਹੁਣ ਹੀ ਏਸੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਚੱਕਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੱਝਾ ਪਿਆ ਏਂ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਤੂੰ ਖਹਿੜਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਛੱਡਿਆ---
  ਆਵਾਗਵਣੁ ਸਿਰਜਿਆ ਤੂ ਥਿਰੁ ਕਰਣੈਹਾਰੋ॥
  ਜੰਮਣੁ ਮਰਣਾ ਆਇ ਗਇਆ ਬਧਿਕੁ ਜੀਉ ਬਿਕਾਰੋ॥
  ਭੂਡੜੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਿਸਾਰਿਆ ਬੂਡੜੈ ਕਿਆ ਤਿਸੁ ਚਾਰੋ॥
  ਗੁਣ ਛੋਡਿ ਬਿਖੁ ਲਦਿਆ ਅਵਗੁਣ ਕਾ ਵਣਜਾਰੋ॥ 3॥
  ਵਡਹੰਸ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੫੮੦—
  ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਅਵਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਪਾਰ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਏਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਜੰਮਣਾ ਮਰਣਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਸੰਸਾਰਿਕ ਮੋਹ ਦਾ ਬੱਧਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਨਿੱਤ ਜੰਮਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਨਿਤ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਦਾ ਚੱਕਰ ਪਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।

  The Creator is in each molecule of His creation…he is in the nether regions..He is in the skies..He is in your heart..He is in yoru dog’s heart..BUT ONLY that one understands this..one who understands GURMATT..the Gurus Matt. He is in Prime ANAND and STABLE as the Rock of Gibraltor… Maajh mahalla Teeja Page 126…
  “Ghar meh ,  dhartee dhaul patala..GHar he meh, PRITAM sada hai bala…Sada ANAND rahe sukhdata gurmatt sehaj smavanniah…


ਰੱਬ ਜੀ--ਧਰਤੀ, ਪਤਾਲ ਅਤੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਭਾਵ ਹਰੇਕ ਥਾਂ `ਤੇ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਸਮਝ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਆ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਹੀ ਅਨੰਦ ਤੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਮਾਇਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ----
  ਘਰਿ ਮਹਿ, ਧਰਤੀ ਧਉਲੁ ਪਾਤਾਲਾ॥
  ਘਰ ਹੀ ਮਹਿ, ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਬਾਲਾ॥
  ਸਦਾ ਅਨੰਦਿ ਰਹੈ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ॥
  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੬—

But our TRAGEDY is this… wherever The Creator resides….there is also HAUMAII.

A framer plants “seeds”..He never plants weeds..BUT if he is not careful….the WEEDS will surely OUTGROW his wheat and take over the entire field…SAME thing happesns to US..all the time..
  Kaiyahn andar HAUMAII MERA Jamnn maran na chukeh FERA..
  GURMUKH Hoveh so HAUMAII MAREH..Sacho SACH Dhivanniah….we are supposed to KILL HAUMAII to escape DEATH..the Daily DEATH we suffer due to Haumaii.


ਦੁਖਾਂਤ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਰੱਬ ਜੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਓੱਥੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਹਉਮੇ ਵਰਗੀ ਨਾ-ਮੁਰਾਦ ਬਿਮਾਰੀ ਵੀ ਪਈ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਕਿਰਸਾਨ ਕਣਕ ਬੀਜਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਉਹ ਘਾਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਬੀਜਦਾ ਸਮੇਂ ਸਿਰ ਸੰਭਾਲ਼ ਨਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਕਣਕ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਘਾਹ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਲਿਹਾਜ਼ਾ ਇੰਜ ਹੀ ਜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਗਿਆਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਹਉਮੇ ਵਰਗੀ ਬਿਮਾਰੀ ਚਿੰਭੜ ਕੇ ਭਿਆਨਕ ਰੋਗ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਹਉਮੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ ਜੰਮਦਾ ਤੇ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ ----
  ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਮੇਰਾ॥
  ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਚੂਕੈ ਫੇਰਾ॥
  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਸੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰੇ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਧਿਆਵਣਿਆ॥ 3॥
  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੬ –


The one and only way to ESCAPE this “cycle fo Birth and Death” is to become a GURMUKH by KILLING the Haumaii. Such a GURMUKH is guaranteed no more Birth/Death..which makes perfect sense without even leaving home !!( to fly to the netherworlds to see what joon we get..and what is jamraaj doing ??)

Haumaii has TWO SIBLINGS..Paap and PUNN. Good “deeds” and “bad deeds”..found in ALL RELIGIONS….”good deeds “ lead to REWARDS..Heavens..hundreds of Virgins, rivers of honey and milk..sweet dates..and stringed music on Harps..angels..and “bad deeds” lead to burning Hell, devils tearing your hearts out, boiling cauldrons of oil etc etc etc. GURBANI REJECTS BOTH…and ALL these “concepts”. A GURMUKH doesn’t need or ask for heavens..and He is NOT AFRAID of the Hells and Devils..becasue a GURMUKH escapes all these by killing his HAUMAII…which is the mother of these paaps and puns. Paap and Punns are IDEAS that are “born” inside US as soon as our HAUMAII flourishes…we are so happy to place a coin in the beggars bowl..oh what a great daani..a donator I am…we throw a scrap to a dog and we feel so GREAT inside…and the very next moment we are scheming how to grab the choice plot of land from our brother…how to cheat the next customer into paying more…
  Believe it..THESE Paaps and Punns are BOTH BORN inside this Human BODY…and they BOTH RUN IT….the moment YOU KILL them BOTH…that’s the moment YOU RETURN HOME to the CREATOR…..and live in SEHAJ….GURMATT takes over. This is what happens every single moment of our life..we sweep along in this WHIRLPOOL of Haumaii… dying.. birthing.. dying.. and birthing.. again and again…UNTIL we take charge of our Life and ESCAPE the whirlpool as GURBANI TEACHES US HOW !!!  SGGS page 126  Kai andar paap pun doeh Bhai…dohi mil ke srisht upaii..doveh MAAR janai IKT GHAR AWEH…gurmat sehaj amavanniah..


  ਇਸ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ‘ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਸੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰੇ’ ਭਾਵ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਧਾਂਤ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਅਧਾਰ ਬਣਾਇਆਂ ਹੀ ਹਉਮੇ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਿਕਾਰ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਾਕਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਾਫ਼ ਦਿਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ “ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਮੇਰਾ” ਤੇ “ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਚੂਕੈ ਫੇਰਾ” ਭਾਵ ਇਸ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਦੀ ਘੁੰਮਣ-ਘੇਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਾਂ। ਜਦੋਂ ਹਉਮੇ ਦਾ ਬੀਜ ਬੀਜਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਪਾਪ ਪੁੰਨ ਵਰਗੇ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਜਨਮ ਲੈਣਗੇ ਤੇ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਸੁਭਾਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਅਧੀਨ ਹੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ ---
  ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਪਾਪੁ ਪੁੰਨੁ ਦੁਇ ਭਾਈ॥
  ਦੁਹੀ ਮਿਲਿ ਕੈ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਉਪਾਈ॥
  ਦੋਵੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਜਾਇ ਇਕਤੁ ਘਰਿ ਆਵੈ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ॥
  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੨੬ –


These Two Siblings of haumaii..paap and pun try and run our LIFE as they see fit. They are not weaklings…and to understand and DEFEAT them is Gurmatt way..as stated in GURBANI. Birth..death..haumaii..paap..punns etc etc are NOT FOREVER….we can easily escape their clutches….IF we BEGIN to LIVE THE LIFE..accordign to HIS GUNNS..His attributes…all the time..24/7..saas saas..and this method is called NAAM SIMRAN…. Ghar he maih…DOOJEH bai HANERA…one side is LIGHT..other darkness…Channan hoeveh CHOODDH HAUMAI MERA..the LIGHT shines forth when the Haumaii is KILLED/DISCARDED…abandoned…and then what happens..Pargat SHABAD hai SUKHDATA…andin naam dhiviannhiah..the SHABAD JYOT of Light is lighted…we get all the Sukhs, the pleasures..and this si the RESULT of Naam Simran…USING his attributes to Live ones life..


ਹਉਮੇ ਦੇ ਦੋ ਭਰਾ ਪਾਪ ਤੇ ਪੁੰਨ ਇਹ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਢੰਗ ਨਾਲ ਚਲਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਪਹਿਲ ਵਾਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਰਾਂਹੀ ਸਮਝਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਪੜਾ `ਤੇ ਪਾਹੁੰਚ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੰਮਣਾ-ਮਰਣਾ, ਹਉਮੇ, ਪਾਪ-ਪੁੰਨ ਇਸ ਸਦਾ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੁੱਟਕਾਰਾ ਵੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੇਕਰ ਚੰਗੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਅਭਿਆਸ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਏ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਣ ਕਿਹਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ----
  ਘਰਿ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ, ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਅਨੇਰਾ॥
  ਚਾਨਣੁ ਹੋਵੈ, ਛੋਡੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਮੇਰਾ॥
  ਪਰਗਟੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਹੈ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵਣਿਆ॥
  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ 3 ਪੰਨਾ 126—


IS this to be done AFTER we DIE ?? Of course NOT. We are supposed to do this while ALIVE….we must be LIVING..to catch hold of the Creators hem…his feet..his charankamal..and here’s the problem…The Creator is invisible..he has no hem..he has no feet..no shape..HOW doe we catch hold of HIM ?? How to hold to his chrankamal..

The answer is obvious too..clear as crystal…the way forward is to LISTEN TO THE GURU..the GURBANI..and use this UPDESH..this teachings..to CHANGE OUR LIVES..accordingly !! and what is the RESULT..Gurbani guarantees…”Jammannmaran na tin kao..JO HAR larr laggeh…NO MORE births/Deaths for those who are in the HAR CAMP !! Those who are following HIM…the GURMUKHS..
  SGGS Page 322.


ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦੇ ਜੀਅ ਰੱਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਲੜ ਲੱਗਣਾ ਹੈ। ਹੁਣ ਰੱਬ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਰੂਪ, ਰੰਗ, ਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਲੜ ਕਿੰਜ ਲੱਗਣਾ ਹੈ? ਸਾਫ਼ ਉੱਤਰ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦੱਸੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਤੁਰਨ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਹੀ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਲੜ ਲੱਗਣਾ ਹੈ ਓੱਥੇ ਏਸੇ ਦਾ ਅਭਿਆਸ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਹੀ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਣਾ ਹੈ –
  ਜੰਮਣੁ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਤਿਨੑ ਕਉ ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਲੜਿ ਲਾਗੇ॥
  ਜੀਵਤ ਸੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਹੋਏ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਨਿ ਜਾਗੇ॥
  ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗੁ ਜਿਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਸੇਈ ਵਡਭਾਗੇ॥
  ਨਾਇ ਵਿਸਰਿਐ ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ ਜੀਵਣਾ ਤੂਟੇ ਕਚ ਧਾਗੇ॥
  ਨਾਨਕ ਧੂੜਿ ਪੁਨੀਤ ਸਾਧ, ਲਖ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਿਰਾਗੇ॥ 16॥
  {ਪੰਨਾ 322}


A “living human” who has NO PRINCIPLES..is a LIVING DEAD !! a ZOMBIE. What would you call one who lies in Court..gives a BRIBE…causes an innocent man to hang due to his false testimony ?? Such people DIE DAILY..many many times…and people consider them DEAD..even when they are clearly LIVING and breathing…
  ਸਿਧਾਂਤ ਵਲੋਂ ਥਿੜਕਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੀ ਨਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਤੀ ਜੰਮਣ-ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਝੂਠੀਆਂ ਗਵਾਹੀਆਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਮਰੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਤਸਵੀਰ ਦੇ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਉਹ ਲੋਕ ਅਮਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਜੋ –


And on the other hand..one who speaks the TRUTH..lives his life accoirding to the TRUTH…as Nanak Ji declares..Sach ki banii Nanak akheh..sach sunaisee sach kei belah..such people LIVE FOREVER….even when they are long dead and cremated !!!


We are Humans with a brain..of the highest life form (joon)…we are the Sikdaars..with control over all other life forms….we are expected to follow the Guru Teachings and Change our lives accordingly…and thus escape the Life/death whirlpool during this HUMAN LIFE TIME. Itsa ALL SACH SACH AND SACH..and only a GURMUKH can recognize it….Its our DUTY to RECOGNISE SACH..TRUTH..and escape the Daily Birth/death process. Gurbani gives an example..Maru Mah Pehla Guru nanak Mari sohilay Page 1009
  The Crocodile stuck on a hook….is regretting..similarly a human.
  The Croc swallowed the hook in his GREED..so he is killed. He is NOT to wait till its his next “joon”…for his so called punishment…it is in this world…
  Jamann amran an sijheeyeah KIRT NAMETIAH JAYEEH… we Humans too must PAY for our ACTIONS…since its obvious that KIRT cannot be ERASED…
  So we too get our “punishment”…HERE and NOW…its either the completely physical type as the croc got..jail/prison/hanging at the gallows etc etc..or SPIRITUAL DEATH of INNER SUFFERING !!! Just in case we don’t get “caught” we still suffer the punishment..only difference beign its not public knowledge….so the Religious Contractors/Dharam de Thekedaar INVENTED…the “next world”…to SATISFY the people/s “need”..as the answer to crime..cheating..oh..his soul will BURN in Hell..oh he will be born as a donkey. Interesting thing is just as in this World Not everything is REVEALED ( only the criminal knows he did the crime.murder etc)..similarly this “next world” is also not revealed..its all on FAITH.

So its FATALITY…aapeh Guru janneh..OH GOD will SETTLE with him !! is the last recourse we apply when we “see” a murderer get away with “murder” !! JUST FAITH. No one has ever seen a murder getting settled with GOD ??? But plenty of murderers who..on their DEATH BEDS confessed..didnt want to carry their weight with them….they were actually DEAD long before that….


ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਖੈ ਸਚੁ ਸੁਣਾਇਸੀ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬੇਲਾ॥
  ਦੇ ਪੂਰਨਿਆਂ `ਤੇ ਚੱਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ ਲੋਕ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।
  ਗੁਰ-ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਦੀ ਪਹਿਛਾਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦਿਆਂ ਹੀ ਹਉਮੇ ਤੇ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਦੀ ਘੁੰਮਣਘੇਰੀ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਨਿਕਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਕਰਨੀ ਹੈ ---
  ਸਭੋ ਸਚੁ ਸਚੁ ਸਚੁ ਵਰਤੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਕੋਈ ਜਾਣੈ॥
  ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੁਕਮੋ ਵਰਤੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ॥
  ਦਰਿਆ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੁੱਟੀ ਹੋਈ ਕੁੰਡੀ ਨਾਲ ਫਸੇ ਹੋਏ ਮਗਰ-ਮੱਛ ਵਾਂਗ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਵੀ ਭੈੜੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਫਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਜੰਮਣ-ਮਰਣ ਦਾ ਗੇੜ ਬਣਿਆ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ ----
  ਮਾਗਰਮਛੁ ਫਹਾਈਐ ਕੁੰਡੀ ਜਾਲੁ ਵਤਾਇ॥
  ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਫਾਥਾ ਫਾਹੀਐ ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਪਛੋਤਾਇ॥
  ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਸੁਝਈ ਕਿਰਤੁ ਨ ਮੇਟਿਆ ਜਾਇ॥
  ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੦੦੯—
  ਗੱਲ ਸਮਝਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ “ਕਿਰਤੁ ਨ ਮੇਟਿਆ ਜਾਈ” ਭਾਵ ਜੋ ਅਸੀਂ ਕਰਮ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਫਲ਼ ਵੀ ਤਾਂ ਭੁਗਤਣਾਂ ਪੈਣਾ ਹੈ। ਹੁਣ ਮਗਰ-ਮੱਛ ਨੇ ਕੁੰਡੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਨਤੀਜਾ ਇਹ ਨਿਕਲਿਆ ਕਿ ਮੱਗਰ-ਮੱਛ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਜਾਨ ਗਵਾਉਣੀ ਪਈ ਤੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣੇ ਬਣੇ ਹੋਏ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਜੰਮਣਾ-ਮਰਣਾ ਖੜਾ ਹੈ।
  ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਚੱਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਆਦਮੀ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ ਸੁੱਖੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਪਰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਨਾਲ ਦੋਸਤੀ ਪਾਉਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ----
  ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਸਉ ਕਰਿ ਦੋਸਤੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਉ ਲਾਇ ਚਿਤੁ॥
  ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਕਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਕਟੀਐ ਤਾਂ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਵੀ ਮਿਤ॥ 66॥
  ਪੰਨਾ ੧੪੨੧—

SGGS Page 1421 declares so clearly… GURMUKH sao kar dostee SATGUR sion lai chit..Jamman maran ka mool katiah tan SUKH hoveeh mitt..a GURMUKH is one who has SATGUR in his heart..as His FRIEND..HE is FREE OF LIFE/DEATH..and in BLISS EVERLASTING…
  While the other side of the coin..a MANMUKH..stuck in MAYA..treh Gunns…lives in Bahrams, falsehood, is tied up in Haumaii binds…is EVERLASTING…Coming and Going..Living and Dying..daily basis..in DUKH..suffering everlasting…


ਜਦੋਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ ਰੂਪਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਫਸਿਆ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਅਵੱਸ਼ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ----
  ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਮਾਇਆ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਇਆ ਹਉਮੈ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਮਾਏ॥
  ਜੰਮਣੁ ਮਰਣੁ ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਊਭਉ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ॥
  ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੦੪ –


A man living for “SEX” is actually dead….he is forever in trishna..LONGING..for satisfaction..but another listens to the Shabad..attempts to CONTROL his desires, and live life in sehaj..control of desires..he is “living”…as Gurbani declares SGGS Page 603..”Shabad Maruh fir jeevoh Sadah….those who “die” in Shaabd live forever…


ਕਾਮਕ ਬਿਰਤੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਰਿਆ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਹਸ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਨਮ ਲੈ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਮਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸ਼ੁਭ ਮਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਿਉਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਜੇਹਾ ਕਿ ਗੁਰ ਵਾਕ ਹੈ ----
  ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰਹੁ ਫਿਰਿ ਜੀਵਹੁ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਤਾ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ॥
  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਨਿ ਮੀਠਾ ਸਬਦੇ ਪਾਵੈ ਕੋਈ॥
  ਸ਼ੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ਪੰਨਾ ੬੦੩ –
  ਸੋ ਇਹ ਕਹਿ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਸਾਰੀ ਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖਤਾ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰਨ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਚੰਗੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਤਲ਼ `ਤੇ ਜਿਉਣ ਦਾ ਸੱਦਾ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਹਉਮੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਜੀਉ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਏਹੀ ਜੰਮਣਾ ਤੇ ਮਰਣਾ ਹੈ ਬਾਕੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਰੱਬੀ ਖੇਡ ਜਾਂ ਰੱਬੀ ਨਿਯਮਾਵਲੀ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੀ ਕਾਇਨਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੱਲ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਕੋਈ ਜੰਮ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਵਲੋਂ ਘਬਰਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਅੰਤਰ ਆਤਮੇ ਵਲ ਝਾਤੀ ਮਾਰ ਕੇ ਇਹ ਸਮਝਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਕਿਤੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਤਾਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਜ਼ਿਉਂਦੇ ਜੀ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਏ ਹੋਏ? –
  ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਊਪਜੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਨ ਲਗੈ ਆਇ॥
  ਜੰਮਣੁ ਮਰਣਾ ਮਿਟਿ ਗਇਆ ਕਾਲੈ ਕਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਨ ਬਸਾਇ॥
  ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਚੇ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ॥
  ਨਾਨਕ ਹਉ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਤਿੰਨ ਕਉ ਜੋ ਚਲਨਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭਾਇ॥ 1॥ ਸਲੋਕ ਮ: 3-- {ਪੰਨਾ 651}


In Conclusion we can say that GURBANI of SGGS is at a SPIRITUAL LEVEL – its teachings show us how to LIVE spiritually….by REMOVING bad thoughts, evil, haumaii, pride, lobh, greed, attachment, hankaar etc etc from our LIFE and ADOPT GOOD HABITS that make us better human beings. These are the GUNNS of the Creator..humility, lack of hankaar, pride, greed, lobh, attachment..love for all His Creations, etc etc which make us better human beings ona  SPIRITUAL PLANE.

WE are LIVING IN TRISHNA..MAYA..and DYING in HAUMAII. THIS is what is called BIRTH/DEATH..and it occurs on a Daily baisis on Spiritual Plane and is CURABLE..and Under OUR CONTROL…hence basis of Gurbani teachings. The NATURAL LAWS of PHYSICAL BIRTH/DEATH/RECYCLING are BEYOND OUR CONTROL..we cannot change an IOTA on this plane. That si why we then turn around and wash our hands off by saying..OH..Usda Bhanna see..time for death has come..what can we do..the best doctors cannot help…just accept His WILL..and blah blah blah..We just REFUSE to accept that we cannot do anything on this plane..its UNDER HIM TOTALLY.

But what we can CHANGE..have full control over..and is within our rule/will…and is also the Basis of all GURBANI/GURMATT…is the Life on a Spiritual Plane. SGGS page 651 is clear..on this..THOSE who FOLLOW the SATGURS WAY..His TEACHINGS….they have NO MORE BIRTH/DEATH..they walk along His path…and in His WILL..the KAAL..time evokes no fear in them.. THESE are the types fo Humans we are supposed to become..GURMUKHS..and GURMUKHS DO NOT DIE/or are BORN again…


----------



## ADK100 (Aug 5, 2015)

Excellent interpretation and elaboration Gyani JI!
Thank you for taking the time and trouble 
will distribute it far and wide....


----------



## Original (Aug 20, 2016)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> But what we can CHANGE..have full control over..and is within our rule/will…and is also the Basis of all GURBANI/GURMATT…is the Life on a Spiritual Plane. SGGS page 651 is clear..on this..THOSE who FOLLOW the SATGURS WAY..His TEACHINGS….they have NO MORE BIRTH/DEATH..they walk along His path…and in His WILL..the KAAL..time evokes no fear in them.. THESE are the types fo Humans we are supposed to become..GURMUKHS..and GURMUKHS DO NOT DIE/or are BORN again…



Thank you Gyani Ji ! You are absolutely right in concluding the rescue of the soul [Gurmukh] from the clutches of reincarnation [BIRTH/DEATH]. By default, reincarnation for the Manmukh meant an endless cycle of birth, growth, decay and death, repeating itself over  and over [reincarnation] until it got rescued by the Guru. The concept of "reincarnation" was central to Gur Ghar's ideology in this regard.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Aug 20, 2016)

Original said:


> Thank you Gyani Ji ! You are absolutely right in concluding the rescue of the soul [Gurmukh] from the clutches of reincarnation [BIRTH/DEATH]. By default, reincarnation for the Manmukh meant an endless cycle of birth, growth, decay and death, repeating itself over and over [reincarnation] until it got rescued by the Guru. The concept of "reincarnation" was central to Gur Ghar's ideology in this regard.


let  there be no mis understanding concept of reincarnation in gurmat is ਪਰ ਧਨ ਪਰ ਤਨ ਪਰ ਤੀ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਪਰ ਅਪਬਾਦੁ ਨ ਛੂਟੈ ॥ ਆਵਾ ਗਵਨੁ ਹੋਤੁ ਹੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਫੁਨਿ ਇਹੁ ਪਰਸੰਗੁ ਨ ਤੂਟੈ ॥੨॥ SGGS 971 tossing and turning of mind and not physical death or physical rebirth.


----------



## Sikhilove (Aug 22, 2016)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> ਜੰਮਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਮਰਣਾ
> Birth and Death
> Translation by: Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji Arshi
> The PUNJABI SECTION is by Professor Gurbachan Singh Thailand walleh
> ...



Hi .
I havent had a chance to read your whole post,  but I love this bit: 

'GURBANI is to change for the Better for the sheer LOVE..Jin PREM kio tin PRABH Paiyoh…'

This is so true. We don't practice Truth for desires or security etc, we practice Truth for the love of Him.


----------

